# Silly Archery Terminology Crossword



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Well,
Since this is a FIELD FORUM, I feel that the people here need to SPEAK THE LANGUAGE of "FIELD SHOOTERESE". 
What better way to learn the "vernacular" (kept clean and GP) that many of us field tested spotties use out on the courses!

What better way than to have some fun in the process.

The .pdf file below is a Crossword puzzle that I wrote for Archery Focus magazine back in 2005. I write a puzzle of some sort...archery related, of course for every issue of Archery Focus magazine...it might be a crossoword, it might be a word scramble, it might be a word search, it might be a multiple choice quiz, or perhaps a mix & match. I use anything from Hindu to Chinese or Russian (non-cyrillic letters of course).

So, open the .pdf, print it out, try to solve it...and I'll post the KEY TO THE PUZZLE later today or ealier tomorrow.

LEARN THE LANGUAGE...HAVE FUN with the PUZZLE.

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks field....

This puzzle was a lot of fun....some of the terms I had to cheat on since I had never heard of them before.:embara:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks field....
> 
> This puzzle was a lot of fun....some of the terms I had to cheat on since I had never heard of them before.:embara:



Remember, folks...this is a PUZZLE....PIECE IT TOGETHER! hahahahaha.

Of course some of you don't know ALL the TERMS....of course, there are some you've never heard before....That is what it is all about.....


LEARNING...you gotta speak the language if you wanna talk the talk, right?

So...bone up on your "field shooterese"...there are MORE terms than these as well..but these are the most frequently used CLEAN ONES, hahahahaha.

We don't of course wanna even begin to go "X-rated" and THOSE terms are in use too....but plug your ears out on the course, ahahahaha.

I cannot post puzzles that are identical to what I've published...but I CAN modify the puzzle(s). I will TRY to post one every week or two...for the fun of it....that is...IF THERE IS INTEREST ENOUGH...

field14

field14


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

Interesting terms. I have my research cut out for me.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SOBLE said:


> Interesting terms. I have my research cut out for me.


No "research" needed....unless you want to, that is, hahah...

It is a "PUZZLE"...try to piece it together...the "fit" together...

I hope you have fun with it,

field14


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Just printed it off so i will give it a go.:wink: AC


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*The KEY TO THE PUZZLE*

OK, folks...here is the KEY TO THE PUZZLE...

Check yourself out...if you haven't already done the puzzle "thing" and pieced it together....hahaha

field14


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the fun Field. Good thing the hints were there, I think I only actually knew about half of them. 

Do some more, c'mon, do some more!:blob1:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

AlChick said:


> Thanks for the fun Field. Good thing the hints were there, I think I only actually knew about half of them.
> 
> Do some more, c'mon, do some more!:blob1:


I write articles and puzzles for Archery Focus Magazine, and have been doing so for several years now. There is an article and puzzle in every issue.

Of course, I will be placing puzzles on here weekly or every two weeks as well, but NOT brand new ones; just different "versions" or styles....of those already published IN THE PAST...somewhere, hahaha.

Here's the link to Archery Focus magazine's web-site, so you can subscribe if you choose to.

http://archeryfocus.net/start.htm

The magazine focuses on Archery EDUCATION...it doesn't list the results of tournaments, or talk about hunting, etc. There are LOTS of great articles by much renowed authors...such as Lanny Basham, Dean Pridgen (from time to time), Larry Wise (time to time), and many others...>Mental game, form, compound or recurve tech...good stuff!



If you get the on-line subscription, you have access to ALL of the past issues and can select which to print off for safe-keeping as well.

Hope this helps...and then when I post a puzzle...you'll be able to see if you remember anything or not...cuz it won't be in the same format...and/or ORDER as the one published...gotta keep you on your toes, ha!

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## AlChick (Mar 5, 2003)

*Thanks*

I took Archery Focus in the electronic version for a year and really enjoyed it. Then I got lazy and let the subscription lapse. I think I'll pick it up again. The articles were great! I still have several of Lanny Basham's pieces. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

